# "Thank You"



## hyndsight1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey TAM,

Just wanted to send a note of thanks to all that helped me through some pretty dark days this past winter. I have certainly learned alot about life and continue to learn more every day. This site is an invaluble resource and is made great by the contributing guests. People like Affaircare, Turnera, Atholk, and many others who are here to help others are particularly inspirational to me: my hats off! keep up the good work! To those who come back and share 'happy stories' of 'life after', thank you for the ray of hope! To all of us still 'in deep', have hope, be optimistic, follow your hearts people. While patience is a virtue, (so I'm learning), don't forget how short our stay is here on earth, which brings me to hapiness.......Feelingalone, Thank you for all your solid advice but most importantly your coaching on self-improvement! I went from 'never been to a gym before' about 2 months ago, to being able to do 70 push-ups, 15 pull-ups, ran my first ever 5k last week, running a 10k on the 23rd, and hopefully a half-marathon by October.......I NEVER thought that would be me, but it feels great! It is therapudic both physicaly and mentaly. Most importantly I have been learning to be selfish; I never realized until now how little of my life I had devoted to ole numero uno. Up until recently I structured my days very carefully to be as efficient as possible, so as to accomodate all those around me. Now _I_ have a place in my schedule quite frequently Oh yea, I am up to 34 items on my new 'bucket list' too, that'll keep me busy for a while......
So, 'thank you'. Thank you everyone who took the time to follow my story and offer advice along the way. Thank you for the unbiased opinions. Thank you for the motivation. The inspiration....thank you!

See ya in the funnies!


----------



## Feelingalone (Apr 22, 2009)

Hynd,

Good to hear from you. Funny I was wondering about you yesterday and bam you post. Don't thank me you did the work, you kept it going, so thank yourself. I was just there to help point you in a direction.

How is the rest of your life? what is your status?

You sound so positive and I'm glad to hear it.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Wow, it warms my heart to see stuff like this... restores my faith in humanity, and helps me stay resolved to keep working on this website. If you've spent any time on other forums, you probably know how uniquely positive and special our group of members are. We are truly fortunate.


----------



## josh1081 (Jul 10, 2009)

Hynd....the way I see it you get what you give; this site is full of people offering good advice, different perspective, and support to people that really need it, and you are in that club. When I think of this site and people who help others in it I think of you first, quite a fe other but you first. You seem like a great guy and I can only hope for the best of you in everything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hyndsight1 (Jan 28, 2010)

FA, honestly my life could easily be considered a disaster right now, but as Miranda lambert says, "life aint hard but it's too long, to live it like some country song" (not a big country fan but I like this one!) As if my personal life wasn't bad enough, divorcing my buisiness partnership might prove even more costly and time consuming. Ahh, the morass of life......
Anyway, at some point, (around the time you quoted "where will I go, and who will go with me") I realized that above and beyond the current situation, I had spent too many years living by a faulty paradigm. I realized that although I certainly did love my wife, I was more in love with the "Idea". The whole white picket fence, perfect couple/perfect family, nothing left to chance idea. And apparently, (albiet unconciously sometimes), I was very good at manipulating situations to preserve this 'idea'. So, I thought long and hard about what my 'new' paradigm should look like, and the stbx just didn't fit in. Not even close. As for the _past_, I don't fault her at all, it is I who should have made this decision many years ago, I just couldn't break myself from those 'nice guy' ways, and somehow I had convinced myself that I 'needed' her. Now I know better. I will never 'need' anyone again. 
Once I crossed thas bridge it was like flicking a switch. All the exhausting time I had spent trying to figure out what went wrong and how to fix it was over, so I re-focused my energy on what I wanted out of life, (see FA, basicaly just what you have been saying all along, it just took me a while to get here!)
"Every 60 seconds you spend upset is a minute of happiness you'll never get back" There's a quote to live by......

Chris, I have posted in many other forums for many other reasons and there are none that compare to TAM. I can honestly say that I would not be where I am today if it were'nt for the wealth of support and knowledge that is given freely and abundantly here.


> "restores my faith in humanity"


 In todays world to have a group of complete strangers from all walks of life come together and offer such intimate support is truly unique. Keep up the good work!

Josh, I'm humbled. I never realy felt like I gave as much as I recieved; there are so many people who have such a vast knowledge on here, and mine is limited to my unique situation. I have tremendous respect for you Josh; sometimes I have moments when I think I should just give it another chance......I just don't have it in me though, not now.
Hey, I'm planing an epic cross-country bike trip later this year to Washington and Iowa is on the itinerary, maybe I'll look you up and we can go grab a beer or something


----------



## stbxhmaybe (Apr 29, 2010)

I just started here but I've come to realize that by helping people I am helping myself 

I am really happy you are doing great!


----------

